# Flu like symptoms with anxiety??



## beach

Do you ever feel like you have flu like symtoms after a day of full anxiety? I felt that over the weekend and didn't know whether it was a flu or virus or just my IBS and left over anxiety.....sometimes I get confused.Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Guest

Yes, Beach, I sometimes experience the flu-like symptoms after I've gone through a particularly stressful time. I would guess that is pretty normal. If you think about it, when stressed and anxious, our bodies go through the "fight/flight" response which exhausts our adrenals and leaves us exhausted in the process.How about some basics to begin with to help you combat the anxiety. One of the things you will learn if/when you undertake hypno or biofeedback is that control of your breathing is essential. When we breathe shallowly and rapidly, carbon dioxide builds up in our blood stream... this is what causes feelings of anxiety. Through relaxation therapies like hypno or biofeedback, we can learn to have more control over our breathing and learn to focus our thoughts so that the anxiety doesn't get a foothold on us to begin with. After a while, the hypno and bio also tech us how to focus more easily on things other than anxiety triggers.Something that may take more time to accomplish, but it also very important when it comes to defeating anxiety... is to learn to have confidence in ourselves. Just a mere thought can cause a negative emotion which in turn causes anxiety. With these therapies we learn to reverse that trend so that we are more focused on relaxing every part of our body, controlling our breathing and entertaining positive thoughts which create positive emotions, and therefore more postive body responses. The above takes time... be patient with yourself.I'll talk to you more about this later today. In the meantime, I am hoping that Eric will post some information here for you regarding how self-hypnotherapy (from tapes that are offered here) can help you get more control of those feelings of anxiety.Best wishes and {{{{{{ H u g s }}}}}}}}Evie


----------



## Guest

The fix seems to be finding a way to get some good rest....that is, a long peaceful and sound sleep as well as a confident and positive waking atmosphere.


----------



## Jadair

Evie,Very good answer. What about having these flu like feelings before an anxiety attack??Also, I always take my temp. when having an anxiety attack, it goes way below normal even though I feel hot and am all sweaty. I never understood that one. eric?? j


----------



## Guest

Hi Jadair,This is not "gospel"... but I tend to believe that the flu-like feelings you describe that appear even before an anxiety attack are related to the brain/gut thing.I further believe (sense?) that these flu-like symptoms are part of the whole anxiety experience and relate to the IBS on a global level. In other words, the times when these symptoms may appear are not selective.... they can pop up at any point because they are a part of the whole syndrome. Anyone else have advice here for Jadair? Kmottus?eric?Be well, Hugs Evie


----------

